# banff gate Mt lodge



## camry (Sep 4, 2006)

How do we get to this resort? I tried Mapquest but they say the address is wrong. I used the address from the resort directory! There is no place to map it on the RCI website!  Is this a nice place???


----------



## Dark Lord (Sep 4, 2006)

camry said:
			
		

> How do we get to this resort? I tried Mapquest but they say the address is wrong. I used the address from the resort directory! There is no place to map it on the RCI website!  Is this a nice place???



It is on Highway 1, in Canmore (not Banff).  If you are travelling from Calgary, just go to Highway 1 going west, it'll take about an hour after city limit.  It should be on your right hand side.  Remember it's in Canmore, if you see Banff, you have come too far.  Very easy to find.


----------



## Victoria (Sep 4, 2006)

We visited there when we were at the Great Canadian in Canmore. The rooms are small, and the bedrooms were up and the bathroom down,Two bedrooms, one bathroom.  You can see if from Highway 1, but it is on a frontage road.


----------



## Tania (Nov 25, 2006)

Train tracks run just behind it, along the length of the resort.  Hopefully, trains run only during the day when you will be out.


----------



## exco (Jan 11, 2007)

Are all the units in this resort renovated?  Is the "Banff Gate Mountain Lodge and Spa" the same resort as

RH Banff Gate
302 George Biggy Sr Road
Dead Man's Flats
CANMORE AB T1W 2T8
Canada

Does the trains run at night?   Is it very noisy?

Thanks!


----------



## Tacoma (Jan 11, 2007)

I wanted to post since there is a lot of misinformation on this post.  Easy to see why when 2 resorts have very similar names.  I have stayed at both and own at Banff Rocky Mountain Resort.  Dark Lord's directions were correct. Drive highway 1 just past Canmore and it will be on the right hand side of the highway.  It is officially in Harvie Heights but I would also just say Canmore to most people.  If you reach the park gate you have just passed it.  The railway tracks are on the other side of the highway and run right behind another timeshare I believe it's the Chateau Canmore but have never stayed there because I think it's more or less just a hotel room.  THe Banff Gate Mountain Resort is the one in Deadman's flats.  They are free standing large log cabins with balconies.  To look up the resort in TUg's ratings it is listed as the Royal Club International at the Banff Gate Mountain Lodge and Spa.  No offense Bart but you were a bit tough.  I agree the service was poor.  They even cancelled all activities the week I stayed.  The hot tub is in a poor location and the pool and gym are small.  The units themselves are fine everything is quite new and they have 2 bathrooms. No way could 6 of us have survived a ski trip with only one bathroom.  THey aren't all that much larger than the ones at Banff Rocky Mountain Resort though and everyone complains they're small.  We had a great view of the mountains (hard not to) and did not find it that noisy but we were there in the winter.  Did not notice the trains at all and it is impossible not to notice them when staying right beside them in the Canmore hotels (trust me).  Bottom line you have a trade to an awesomely beautiful part of the world. You are five minutes from Canmore and around 10-15 from Banff.   I doubt you will be worried that you're not in the biggest or fanciest timeshare out there.  IWhether going in the winter or summer you should love the area.

Joan


----------

